# Judges awards parenthood to gay dads after Indian surrogate 'disappears'



## NatGamble (Mar 1, 2007)

Thought some of you might be interested in this:

http://www.nataliegambleassociates.co.uk/blog/2012/10/03/international-surrogacy-judge-awards-parenthood-to-gay-dads-after-indian-surrogate-disappears/


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

What an awful situation for the Dad's to find themselves in. At least the ending has a good outcome but it must be v stressful for them x


----------

